# I need some warmth......



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

And am willing to drive to get it! It's freezing and icy here in NY State. How are things down in VA or W VA? I figure I could extend a weekend a day or two and drive down for some riding. Temps in the 40s or 50s would do, as long as the roads are ridable. Any suggested routes would also be appreciated. I'd be looking to do a couple of 75 mile, or so, days. TIA!


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Farther South Than That !!!!!*

It is 5 here right !!!!! I live in the blue ridge mtns(Hot Springs VA), and it isn't riding weather here!!!!
It has been awesome till yesterday evening. I was ridding at about 5pm and was talking to alluphill on the phone on the top of the mtn about a mile and a half up from my house and I could see it coming!!! I got home in the flurries and an hour later we had 2 inches of snow and 30 to 45 mph winds!!! It was 34 and 28 while I was ridding and still so it wasn't bad but man did it go down hill from there!!! 
So you better go farther South than VA!!!! According to the extended forcast it is going to be in the 30's all week and MAYBE up into the 40's early next week!!!

GOOD LUCK !!!!! HOOV


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

*Pretty cold anywhere in the hills.*



CBar said:


> And am willing to drive to get it! It's freezing and icy here in NY State. How are things down in VA or W VA? I figure I could extend a weekend a day or two and drive down for some riding. Temps in the 40s or 50s would do, as long as the roads are ridable. Any suggested routes would also be appreciated. I'd be looking to do a couple of 75 mile, or so, days. TIA!


Like Hoov said, it was pretty foul and cold yesterday and today. You're going to have to go down at least to Charlotte or Raleigh to get the goods for now. At least my roads are totally clear at the moment. I'm in Blacksburg, not quite as deep in the mountains as Hoov, but our forecast is for the mid to lower 30s this weekend, plus some light precip (http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=24060). Forecast looks about the same even at lower spots like Roanoke and Lynchburg. Things are supposed to warm up a good bit starting Monday, however. I can point you to plenty of routes (and group ride times for the weekend; rather hammer-head rides though) in my stomping grounds if you come down.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the offer..*



AllUpHill said:


> Like Hoov said, it was pretty foul and cold yesterday and today. You're going to have to go down at least to Charlotte or Raleigh to get the goods for now. At least my roads are totally clear at the moment. I'm in Blacksburg, not quite as deep in the mountains as Hoov, but our forecast is for the mid to lower 30s this weekend, plus some light precip (http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=24060). Forecast looks about the same even at lower spots like Roanoke and Lynchburg. Things are supposed to warm up a good bit starting Monday, however. I can point you to plenty of routes (and group ride times for the weekend; rather hammer-head rides though) in my stomping grounds if you come down.


I may need to wait a bit for less frosty conditions. Any route suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Some dirt roads thrown in for my cyclobike would be great!


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

There are a few rides based out of Roanoke and surrounding areas here: http://www.roanoke.com/outdoors/biking/

For rides focused more around Blacksburg, here's the site I maintain for my team: http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/. Click on Where to Ride on the left. I have a couple of rides with dirt roads on the page.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Fantastic!*



AllUpHill said:


> There are a few rides based out of Roanoke and surrounding areas here: http://www.roanoke.com/outdoors/biking/
> 
> For rides focused more around Blacksburg, here's the site I maintain for my team: http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/. Click on Where to Ride on the left. I have a couple of rides with dirt roads on the page.


Many thanks, these are great sites!


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*los angeles*

i just bought a ticket through priceline for 200$ round trip, febuary. hopefully it will have stopped raining by then...


----------

